# pdf/ai converter?



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey I've got an ai file (artwork), I can read it with my Acrobat Reader (.ai is an Adobe program file), but I want to convert it to some thing I can manipulate
Or at least insert, attach, etc...
Like a jpg, gif, bmp

Anyone run across a way to convert pdf/ai to jpg?

Thank You


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

The only way I know how to do it is open it back up in Illustrator.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

That would suck
I don't have illustrator


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Send it to me via email, I should be able to open it up in Photoshop, just tell me what you want done with it.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Send it to me via email, I should be able to open it up in Photoshop, just tell me what you want done with it.


Sure
I just want it in a form I can use

It's artwork, it needed to be in AI to use the template from the printer
I want to be able to use the artwork on other things
Specifcally, I want to be able to post it up on a website
If it were in jpg (or gif, or bmp..pretty much anything) I could work with it...just not ai/pdf

Right now it's stuck in AI

PM me your e-mail, I'll send it to you if you want to try
Maybe if you could open it, you could "save as" a jpg?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

can you "select all", "copy", "paste" to clipboard and save as bitmap?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Send it to [email protected]

A tif would be the most versatile format to save it in, but I can save it in any format you want or a few of them if that helps you.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

PipeGuy said:


> can you "select all", "copy", "paste" to clipboard and save as bitmap?


Unfortunately, when you right click, it doesn't give you these options


Mike Finley said:


> Send it to (e-mail)
> 
> A tif would be the most versatile format to save it in, but I can save it in any format you want or a few of them if that helps you.


Thanks Mike
The site supports gif or jpg, but I'm sure I could work with (convert) others
I think I've found converters for everything but ai
lol
I sent them
I hope this works
Thanks again


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

They are on their way back to you.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Mike
I got them
This is great!
This should work out fine
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

slickshift said:


> Thanks Mike
> I got them
> This is great!
> This should work out fine
> Thanks a bunch!


Cool.

Next time I'm out in Cape Cod you can take me on a tour of your favorite gentile hangouts in Province Town.:w00t:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

:laughing: 
You got it!


----------

